# Waxstock - DW



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

What a great day and turnout ---

Some great cars on show and some really good entries into the arrive and shine

Good to see so many manufacturers/traders in the hall - swissvax, autofinesse, autobrite, nanolex, g techniq, x1 extreme, eco , coversure, cleanyourcar,dodo,zaino,codeclean, valetpro, envy,megs,3m,farecla kranzle,autosmart and so many more (sorry if i forgot you)

Thanks to all those that entered the DW competition to Win the Wax supplied by Migilore Wax http://www.migliorewax.com/ - :thumb:

Thanks to those that took some stickers away and brought some MOONSHINE - I Think there will be a few pots on here that were not sold on the day ....

The LEDCO torches from LED LENSER seemed to go down really well and some great prices to be had on the day ... If you need a torch you know who to contact

Good to meet up with old friends and to meet some new ones 2013 was a great Waxstock - 2014 can only be better

:thumb::thumb:


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Please I NEED a pot of moonshine lol


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

danwel said:


> Please I NEED a pot of moonshine lol


There are some pots left which Jay will be putting up more info about hopefully later today :thumb:


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Ah oil will keep an eye open then cheers


----------



## J77ONO (Apr 11, 2012)

Me 2:thumb:


----------



## lossiechris (May 30, 2008)

I'm still half blind from those torches!!


----------



## ImDesigner (Jan 19, 2012)

How much are the torches? I didn't get round to looking at them yesterday.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Good to finally meet you Bill. We had a great day.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

I had a great time. Good to put names to faces and a big thanks to all involved.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

ImDesigner said:


> How much are the torches? I didn't get round to looking at them yesterday.


On the day they range from 30-40% discount off RRP !!!!:doublesho


----------



## TPR1966 (Apr 2, 2006)

Good to meet you Bill and the young lady who gave me a piece of lemon drizzle cake as I was starving :thumb:

Thank you


----------



## Ongoing (Sep 3, 2012)

Got my moonshine and used some already really easy to get on and off happy with the results. 

The show was epic good deals and a big turn out roll on waxstock 2014


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

This will be something i will be booking time off work for next year, really looking forward to meeting everyone and seeing faces behind the names


----------

